# Soo Locks



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We're considering a trip to the Soo Locks in August. Can anyone recommend a campground in the Sault St. Marie area?


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

We have stayed at Brimley State Park a couple of times, about 15 miles west of the Soo right on Whitefish Bay (Lake Superior). Its your typical Michigan State Park, no full hookups, some sites are pretty open and close to your neighbor. All in all, though, it is a pretty nice park with a great location.

Brimley State Park

Just east of town is a small private campground called Aune Osborne with full hookups. It is right on the St Mary's River and you can see huge freighters pass by within a few hundred feet. I have never been to this campground, only saw the pictures my inlaws took. They really loved it.

Following is not a real webpage, just gives location info:

Aune- Osborne Campground

If you cross the border you have even more options in Canada.

-Matt


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Can anyone recommend a campground in the Sault St. Marie area?


Man, wouldn't it be nice to get your Outback on Mackinac Island? Maybe overlooking the Grand Hotel?

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

z-family said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > > Can anyone recommend a campground in the Sault St. Marie area?
> ...


I found my (30 yrs old to me) Petoski stone today....can you still find them?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yep, Wolfie, you can still find them. I've never camped in a trailer but camped in a tent at Brimley and had a great time. I'm not familiar with the private campground. What about over the bridge in Canada? The area west of the bridge is really nice but I'm unfamiliar with campgrounds there.


----------

